# Twin Aquastyle tanks, work in progress UPDATE 8/6/2016



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with my progress. I put in the hardccape and a couple of plants last week










The plan was to break down Waldo's old Fluval Edge and use the jungle to fill in the new tanks. Here's a picture that sort of shows how thick the plants were in the old 2.5 gallon. (No room to swim!)










New tanks with Waldo's plants










I may order some plants this week. I want some low growing plants for the foreground. Any suggestions? These are low tech tanks.


----------



## pferris (Aug 19, 2014)

Moss


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

pferris said:


> Moss


What kind?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Xmas makes a nice carpet, marimo (though technically an algae), fissedens, or flame. You can also look at anubais petite or even micro (harder to find), crypt parva though very slow growing


----------



## pferris (Aug 19, 2014)

I am using java moss for my 25


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

pferris said:


> I am using java moss for my 25


How do you get it to carpet? I can only get it to blob. Like this (see center front of tank)


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

*Update*

I decided to fill in the front of the twins with S. Repens. I can't wait for the plants to take off! Here is an updated shot of the pair of tanks:










Left side tank:










Right side tank:


----------



## pferris (Aug 19, 2014)

What I do is I tie them to rocks and they spread


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

pferris said:


> What I do is I tie them to rocks and they spread


Are they better tied to the hardscape instead of planted in the substrate?


----------



## pferris (Aug 19, 2014)

Idk that's a good question


----------



## Nuthatch (Jun 18, 2014)

Varmint, I've got a question about the lights that come with the Aquastyle.

I really like the look, but was reading a review somewhere where it was claimed that the lights caused electrical shock when you touch the bars. Apparently the "light" itself (lampshade? part holding the bulb) receives electricity by completing the circuit betreen the 2 arms/bars that it sits on/slides on.

I know I'm making a hash of this, and I'm sorry.  Have you ever been shocked by your lighting units?


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Good question. We have not been shocked by the lights. My Boyfriend thinks there is too little voltage running through the arms to create a shock. I was a little concerned about being shocked when I first set the lights up, but I have handled the arms several times with no problems.

I actually love the lights. They are nice and bright. I am getting some really nice plant growth already. The stem plants in the back (Nesea sp.) have almost hit the top of the tank already.


----------



## Nuthatch (Jun 18, 2014)

I LOVE the look of the Aquastyle 9 gallon, so I was crushed to read that one (!) review about the light. I find myself constantly searching for the 9 gallon at a lower price than Foster & Smith. I'm kinda hoping that my husband will get me one for Christmas. I'd like to try shrimp or nano fish, or both.


----------



## tricken (Jun 27, 2013)

nice pair of 9s, keep your lid on those lights hate water mine already died but that is ok i use a fin ray 2 now at an angle, but the tank has great style and looks.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

The anubias on the driftwood looks a bit too large for the tanks. I would either move them to the substrate to the front and side of the driftwood or replace them with a group of petites.

Otherwise, the tanks look great. I love how clear the water is.


----------



## tandaina (Aug 17, 2013)

There isn't nearly enough power going through the bars to shock anything. I had an Aquastyle 9, loved it and loved the light. No you don't get shocked by touching it. I never had any issues whatsoever.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

I was just looking at the old pictures and I realized that these tanks have come a long way over the past year and a half. I was so unhappy with them when they first got planted. I love them so much now.










Finn's tank









Buster's tank









The cryptocorns are going nuts in both tanks. Buster's tank needs trimming every week or else there is no swimming space. Gotta love your tanks once they become established. They are so full of life!


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Just wanted to post some updates

Here are the tanks










The stand is a cheap piece of crud from Petco. One of the handles got stripped and fell off. I found these great replacement handles









Closer picture of both tanks









Close up of Finn's tank (the tank on the left)









...and lazy Finny enjoying his hammock









Close up of Buster's tank (the tank on the right) and.... rare decent pictures of Buster (he is so hard to photograph!)


----------

